# Methode, ob ein Punkt auf einer Fläche liegt



## zeadi (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo!
Und zwar lautet die Aufgabe so:
Zwischen den Punkten P(2,3) und Q(14, -15) spannt sich ein Rechteck-Fläche auf (Seiten parallel zu den Achsen des Koordinatensystems). Vervollständigen Sie die Methode enthaeltPunkt, die zurückgeben soll, ob ein Punkt (angegeben durch die Parameter x und y) innerhalb dieser Fläche liegt.

Nun habe ich bereits angefangen und weiß leider nicht, wo wirklich mein Fehler liegt bzw. was ich ändern muss.
Es kann durchaus sein, dass mein Denkrichtung vollkommen falsch ist.
Hier der Java Code:

```
public class aufgabe1 {
	
	public boolean enthaeltPunkt(int x, int y) {
		int a;
		int b;
		double f;
		f=a*b;
		if (p.x && p.y>=f){
			return true;
		}else
			return false;
	}
```

Ich würde mich über Hilfe sehr freuen und wäre sehr dankbar!


----------



## Major_Sauce (3. Mai 2015)

Morgen, 

sollte normalerweise relativ simpel sein.


```
//die x-Koordinate kontrollieren
if(p.x < 2 || p.x > 14)return false;
//die y-Koordinate kontrollieren
if(p.y < -15 || p.y > 3)return false;

//Wenn beide oberen Fälle nicht stimmen dann muss der Punkt im viereck liegen.
return true;
```

ach ja, die kurze variante wäre dann:


```
//wenn return == true dann liegt der Punkt im Rechteck
return p.x >= 2 && p.x =< 14 && p.y >= -15 && p.y <= 3
```


----------

